# Capriole Farms



## MadHatter (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone provide info on Capriole Farms GSDs in Warfordsburg, PA run by Mrs. Brenda Hendershot? Thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

really know nothing about them, I did look at their website, nice looking dogs, nice website. I see no titles or health testing on their breeding stock (which may be an oversite, not listed or they don't have any) 

I guess what turns me off is 'world class' , paypal links all over the place and saying 'buy now hit paypal"..

But that is just "me"...My suggestion, go check them out, meet their dogs, go with your gut, if you like them, like the dogs, think it's someone you want to buy from, go with it I would ask about health testing (ofa hips/elbows). 

Maybe someone with more personal knowledge will jump in


----------



## MadHatter (Dec 8, 2012)

Diane,
Thanks, always good advice.


----------



## TopFit13 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Capriole Farm*



MadHatter said:


> Can anyone provide info on Capriole Farms GSDs in Warfordsburg, PA run by Mrs. Brenda Hendershot? Thanks.


Did you ever buy a dog from Capriole? I was also wondering about their dogs. If anyone knows -- please review.
Thank you,
TopFit


----------



## btcdaum (Feb 10, 2016)

*I did buy a dog from Capriole Farm German Shepherds*

I did purchase a pup from Brenda in 2013. She was always helpful. Usually timely in returning calls and emails. She had a female import that was bred in Germany, bought it and had the litter. I purchased a female 2yrs. ago. In November of 2015 I had her hips and elbows OFA inspected and one elbow showed dysplasia. Of course OFA recommended having her spade and so did my Veterinarian also looking at surgery.

If you purchase from her make sure hips and elbows are included in the agreement and that you do a preliminary OFA x-ray of hips and elbows at 15 months.

** Please contact poster for more information. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------



## btcdaum (Feb 10, 2016)

*Update- Feb 2016*

I did purchase a pup from Brenda in 2013. She was always helpful. Usually timely in returning calls and emails. She had a female import that was bred in Germany, bought it and had the litter. She no longer has this dam in her breeding program. I purchased a female 2yrs. ago. In November of 2015 I had her hips and elbows OFA inspected at 2yrs. of age and one elbow showed dysplasia. Of course OFA recommended having her spade and so did my Veterinarian. We are also looking at doing surgery. In addition the dog appears to have (EPI) Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency. This diagnosis is treatable but again not good for breeding. Since she is not using this dam in her breeding program I have more confidence that she has made a correction to keep her litters in excellent health.

Update- 12FEB16. Brenda has agreed to replace the dog with a pup from an upcoming litter. This renewed my hope! I am glad she is a breeder who honors her guarantee. 

I would still suggest if you purchase from her make sure hips and elbows are included in the agreement and that you do a preliminary OFA x-ray of hips and elbows at 15 months.

** Please contact poster for more information. Thank you, ADMIN**[/QUOTE]


----------

